# Ein Anfänger braucht Hilfe - brauche Ratschläge



## UnderMonkey (23. August 2005)

Nabend zusammen.
Bin im Gebiet Digitalfotografie noch arg unbeholfen. Ich kann mir vorstelle, dass die Sachen die gleich kommen schon oft erklärt worden sind, aber da ich nicht weiß nach was ich suchen sollte erklärt sich das..
Also, im Moment habe ich eine alte Olympus C-100 (1.3 Megapixel). Wir besuchen sehr viele Autotreffen, und da ich absolut gerne Fotos mache, werden es immer mindestens. 350 Bilder pro Treffen.
Das Problem liecht bei der Digicam - mal ist der Himmel total weiß, dann stell ich bissl dunkler, dann is der Rest zu dunkel..und lauter sowas. Die Cam hat einfach kaum Funktionen..
Will mir deshalb ne Neue zulegen. Ausgeben möchte ich max. 100€ - was kann man für diesen Betrag alles erwarten? Ich habe bei eBay diese hier gesehn:
http://cgi.ebay.de/55CX-NEU-PROFI-D...540886610QQcategoryZ62763QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Liest sich eigentlich alles gut, oder? Auf was muss ich speziell achten? Was bedeutet "Top Werte ISO bis 800 !! "
"Objektiv/Blende 	10 Elemente, 7 Gruppen (3 Asphärisch), F2,6 – F4,5"
"Aufnahmebereich 	Normal: 23 cm – unendlich | Makro: 10 – 230 cm"
"Optischer Sucher 	Ja"
"Scharfeinstellung 	TTL CCD AF"
"Belichtungskorrektur 	Plus/minus 2,0 Blenden in 1/2 Schritten"
?
Taugt die was?

Was mich auch noch interessiert - und zwar, durfte mal mit einer richtig teuren Spiegereflex von Canon einen Fil verschießen - hat sau Spass gemacht. Hab halt nur gezoomt und scharf gestellt - und genau das interessiert mich, da waren glaub 4 solche rechtecke, und wenn man leicht auf den Auslöser drückt wurde die Stelle scharf, die eine Unscharf..hat das einen eigenen Begriff? Die Frage, kann man das auch mit einer Digitalkamera machen?
Welche Digicam würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Braucht ihr noch paar Angaben von mir, sprich Art von Bildern oder sonst was?

Ich glaube, hab bisschen durcheinander geschrieben, sry dafür.

Wäre dankbar für jede kleine Hilfe.
MfG


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. August 2005)

Hi,

eine Sache vorweg .... für 100 Euro kannst Du keine wirklich gute Digitalkamera erwarten.  Von der Yakumo würde ich auf alle Fälle abraten 

Die Sache mit den ISO-Werten ist folgendes:
Bei Analog-Fotografie gibt es Filme mit verschiedener Lichtempfindlichkeit. Je nachdem, unter welchen Umständen Bilder gemacht werden (z.B. helles Sommerwetter draussen oder eher dunkel drinnen) kann der Fotograf dann den entsprechenden Film hernehmen.
Bei Digital-Fotografie hat man ja immer den gleichen CCD-Chip - dieser hat immer die gleiche Lichtempfindlichkeit. Über die Einstellung der ISO-Werte wird die Helligkeit des Bildes elektronisch verstärkt. Allerdings wird das Rauschen des CCD-Chips damit auch verstärkt, was in der Regel die Bildqualität verschlechtert.

Unter Rauschen versteht man folgendes: Ein CCD-Sensor wandelt Licht in Ladung um - je mehr Licht, umso mehr Ladung, und diese Ladung wird dann gemessen. Da der CCD-Chip ein Halbleiter ist, schwirren darin auch immer irgendwelche freien Elektronen rum, die diese Ladungen verfälschen. (das sieht man dann als kleine unregelmässige farbige Punkte über das ganze Bild verteilt) Diese "Verfälschungen" werden bei hohen ISO-Werten natürlich auch hervorgehoben, und sind umso deutlicher im Bild zu sehen, je höher der eingestellte ISO-Wert ist.


Ich würde Dir empfehlen, Dich ein wenig in die Grundlagen der Digital-Fotografie einzulesen, dann kannst Du besser beurteilen, ob eine Kamera was taugt oder nicht.

Hier ein paar Links dazu:
http://www.digitalkamera.de (hier besonders die Fototipps und das Fotolexikon)
http://www.romankoch.ch/capslock/digfot.htm
http://www.kedv.de/foto/
http://www.naturbilder.de/digitales/
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/    (sehr gut für Fotografie allgemein  )

und natürlich    mit Suchbegriffen wie "Grundlagen digitale Fotografie" oder auch "Einführung digitale Fotografie" .... allerdings musst Du dann ein wenig stöbern - viele Ergebnisse sind Seiten, die ein Buch in diese Richtung verkaufen wollen, oder einen Kurs dazu anbieten, usw.


ach ja .... und schau auf alle Fälle HIER mal rein ;-)


viel Glück


Dunsti


----------



## tittli (24. August 2005)

Hallo
Prinzipiell würde ich von No-Name-Marken abraten...und von Yakumo hab ich noch nie was gehört...aber unter 100€ wirds wohl schwierig  

Zu den Angaben (weiss zwar auch nicht was alles genau heisst):

*Top Werte ISO bis 800:* Der ISO-Wert bezeichnet die Lichtempfindlichkeit des Films, bei einer Digitalkamera derjenige des Sensors. Mehr dazu hier Mit Werten bis 800 fährst du sicher ganz gut, die Frage ist nur wie weit das nach unten geht. Meine Canon G5 geht von 50 bis 400, was für mich völlig ausreicht. 

*Objektiv/Blende 10 Elemente, 7 Gruppen (3 Asphärisch), F2,6 – F4,5:* Was er mit den 10 Elementen und den 7 Gruppen genau meint weiss ich auch nicht, auf jeden Fall kannst du hier die Grösse des "Loches" im Objektiv, durch das das Licht zum Sensor geht, einstellen. Kleine Zahlen stehen dabei für grosse Blenden und umgekehrt. Mehr dazu hier. Die Werte die da angegeben werden (F2.6-F4.5) sind recht dürftig. Mir reicht die Spannweite F2.0-F8.0 nicht aus. 

*Aufnahmebereich Normal: 23 cm – unendlich | Makro: 10 – 230 cm:* Das Objektiv schafft es im normalen Aufnahmebereich nicht, ein Motiv, das näher liegt als 23cm, scharf zu stellen. Nach oben gibt es keine Grenze. Im Makromodus kannst du bis 10cm ran gehen, wobei auch motive in 230cm Entfernung auch noch scharf gestellt werden können.

*Optischer Sucher Ja:* Der optische Sucher ist das kleine Loch, das man von herkömmlichen Kleinbildkameras oder auch von Spiegelreflexkameras her kennt. Man kann also nicht nur "durch" das Display fotografieren, sondern auch durch den Sucher.

*Scharfeinstellung TTL CCD AF:* Da muss ich passen...keine Ahnung.

*Belichtungskorrektur Plus/minus 2,0 Blenden in 1/2 Schritten:* Wie der Name schon sagt wird hier die Belichtung korrigiert, sprich heller oder dunkler gemacht. Mehr dazu hier 


Ob die Kamera was taugt kann ich dir nicht so genau sagen. Kommt halt darauf an was du damit vorhast. Wenn du wie du sagst "nur" Autos als Schnappschuss fotografieren willst, wird sie sicher reichen. Wenn du dich aber wirklich mit Fotografie beschäftigen willst würde ich davon abraten. Auf jeden Fall würde ich beim Verkäufer mal nachfragen, warum er die Cam überhaupt verkaufen will (oder ist es ein kommerzieller Händler?).
Ob die Cam schlussendlich gute Bilder macht hängt hauptsächlich vom Objektiv ab, und darüber kann ich leider nichts erzählen...hinzu kommt dein fotografisches Können...denn schlussendlich macht der Fotograf die Bilder und nicht die Kamera.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben!
gruss


----------



## saschaf (24. August 2005)

Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Werte die da angegeben werden (F2.6-F4.5) sind recht dürftig. Mir reicht die Spannweite F2.0-F8.0 nicht aus.



  Einspruch.
Die angegebenen Werte geben jeweils die größte mögliche Blende an. Da die größte Blende (meist) von eingestellten Brennweite abhängig ist, werden hier 2 Werte angegeben. Die 2.6 bezieht sich auf die kürzeste Brennweite und die 4.5 auf die längste. Je niedriger die Werte sind umso Lichtstärker ist die Optik. Und F2.6-F4.5 hört sich erst mal nicht so schlecht an. Aber ich würde dir trotzdem raten lieber etwas mehr Geld auszugeben.


----------



## UnderMonkey (24. August 2005)

So, bedank mich erstmal für die ausführlichen Antworten!
Hab mein Budget auf 150€ erhöht, und jetz, gibt es eine Cam, die ihr für das Geld auf jeden Fall empfehlen würdet?   
Ich mach ja nicht nur Gesamtbilder von Autos, sondern auch Detailaufnahmen, z.b ne Heckflosse mit einem anderen Auto im Hintergrund.

@Andreas
Gibt es einen Grund für deine Abratung von der Yakumo-Cam?

Und, könnt ihr mir bei der Sache nicht weiterhelfen? :



"Was mich auch noch interessiert - und zwar, durfte mal mit einer richtig teuren Spiegereflex von Canon einen Fil verschießen - hat sau Spass gemacht. Hab halt nur gezoomt und scharf gestellt - und genau das interessiert mich, da waren glaub 4 solche rechtecke, und wenn man leicht auf den Auslöser drückt wurde die Stelle scharf, die eine Unscharf..hat das einen eigenen Begriff? Die Frage, kann man das auch mit einer Digitalkamera machen?"

MfG


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. August 2005)

ich hab mal folgendes gelernt: die Qualität einer Digitalkamera beruht auf 3 Faktoren:
der Optik (also der Linsen), des Bildsensors und der Bildverarbeitung in der Kamera.

"Teure" Marken-Kameras (Olympus, Sony, Canon, Fujifilm, usw.) sind deswegen so "teuer", weil dort viel Geld in die Entwicklung aller Komponenten gesteckt wird. "Billig-" Kamera-Hersteller (Yakumo, Jenoptik, usw.) machen dies nicht oder nur zum Teil, deswegen sind die dann auch billiger, aber auch Qualitativ minderwertiger (z.B. ist die Vergütung und der Schliff der Linsen nicht optimal, die Bildverarbeitung in der Kamera ist langsamer, usw.)

Ich kenne dieses spezielle Modell von Yakumo nicht, aber aufgrund dessen, was ich gerade versucht habe zu erklären, und auch aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen, kann sie eigentlich nicht allzuviel taugen. 


Zu dem anderen: Die von Dir beschriebene Methode des Scharfstellens kenne ich eigentlich nur von Spiegelreflex-Kameras. (kenne aber den Fachbegriff nicht) Natürlich gibt es sowas auch bei digitalen - aber eben nur bei digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras 


Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## saschaf (24. August 2005)

Der Begriff ist AF-Messfeld (AF = Autofokus).  
Obs sowas bei Digitalen Kompaktkameras gibt weis ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## UnderMonkey (24. August 2005)

@Andreas
Danke - bin erst vor kurzem 16 geworden und verdien noch kaum Geld, so muss ich wohl bei den "billigeren" bleiben  - wie gesagt, max. 150 

Saschaf meinte gerade, den Begriff den ich suche heißt AF-Messfeld. Bei der Yakumo steht in der Beschreibung
"Scharfeinstellung 	TTL CCD *AF*"

Ist das diese Funktion?! Oder sollte "Messfeld" dabei stehen?

Nochmal danke für die schnellen Antworten, verwundert mich nur ein bisschen, da es so aussieht als ob in dem Unterforum Digitalfotografie nicht gerade viel los wäre..

MfG


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (24. August 2005)

da sollte dann schon "Messfeld" dabeistehen, denn AF heisst einfach nur "Autofokus", und den gibt es auch ohne das Messfeld. 


wie gesagt, ich glaube, das gibt es nur bei Spiegelreflex-Kameras (egal ob analog oder digital)

Ausserdem würde ich mir überlegen, ob Du wirklich 5 Megapixel brauchst .... auch mit 4 MP lassen sich schon gute Ergebnisse erziehlen.

meine Vorschläge von aktuellen Modellen in dem Preisbereich:
Fujifilm FinePix A345
Canon PowerShot A400
Olympus C-480


Ich würde auch versuchen, mir diese mal live anzuschauen, oder evtl. sogar mal auszuprobieren - Oftmals haben Media Markt und Co. die Dinger ja ausgestellt. ;-)


Dunsti


----------



## tittli (24. August 2005)

saschaf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einspruch.
> Die angegebenen Werte geben jeweils die größte mögliche Blende an. Da die größte Blende (meist) von eingestellten Brennweite abhängig ist, werden hier 2 Werte angegeben. Die 2.6 bezieht sich auf die kürzeste Brennweite und die 4.5 auf die längste. Je niedriger die Werte sind umso Lichtstärker ist die Optik. Und F2.6-F4.5 hört sich erst mal nicht so schlecht an. Aber ich würde dir trotzdem raten lieber etwas mehr Geld auszugeben.



Ups..du hast Recht! Sorry für die falschen Infos!
gruss


----------



## UnderMonkey (24. August 2005)

Ach verdammt..dachte schon das wäre das richtige..e ^^

Hab mal schnell ein Beispiel rausgesucht;
http://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p70301033gh.jpg

Das meinte ich mit der teilweise Überbelichtung. Manschmal, wenn weiße Autos dabei sind, erkennt man den Übergang von Auto auf Himmel garnicht..da kann ich das Bild gleich löschen. Außerdem, wie man erkennen kann, es ist total unscharf..

Nochn gutes/schlechtes Beispielfoto:
http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p52201507pe.jpg
Schaut aus, als ob das ein S/W Foto wäre..wie man sieht, kommt das gelb aber einigermaßen raus. In der Halle war es richtig hell!

Okay, ich hatte dort alles auf automatisch, aber daran erkennt man, die Cam taugt nix..


Jetzt habe ich noch ne Frage, und zwar - meine Olympus hat 2x Digitalischen Zoom.
Der Zoom taugt ein Dreck (http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p71001667ro.jpg) Ist bei digitalischem immer so, oder? Ich möchte einen Zoom, der dem Bild die gleiche Schärfe verleiht, als hätte ich kein Zoom drinne. Ist das der optische Zoom?

Ich bin wohl ein gutes Beispiel in Sachen Anfänger..aber so hat ja jeder mal angefangen..  



@Spescha
HipHop stinkt net, außer 50Cent und die gesamte Mainstreamkacke inklusive deutscher schwach HipHop alá Aggro Berlin *kotz
Es gibt auch gescheiten HipHop


----------

